# [Unofficial] TempStyle Shadow - Actual dark theme for GBAtemp v6



## Shadowfied (Jun 11, 2017)

I reaaaally like the new look of the site, huge fan of vectors and flat UIs, but it's too bright for me. I've been wanting to do my own take on TempStyle Dark for a long time cause I never liked the default TempStyle Dark that mixed gray and blue.

Introducing TempStyle Shadow!
An actual dark and clean take on the V6 skin!







More screenshots: Profile, Main forum view, In-topic view.

This skin mainly uses 3 shades of gray and white for most UI elements and links. The original orange color appears occasionally as hover color and poll stats, which works really well for my eyes.
This skin also brings back full signatures.

I spent last night and today skinning just about everything I could find ( huge thanks @TheKawaiiDesu for helping me search the site <3 ) and made it dark and nice.

Obviously like with every and anything there will be bugs and quirks, feel free to report those, should you find them.

The theme can be found on Userstyles HERE. To install it from here you need Stylish, but for your own sake, install Stylus (Chrome link - Firefox link) instead.
Note: MAKE SURE YOU HAVE YOUR GBATEMP STYLE SET TO THE NEW SKIN!


----------



## Lia (Jun 11, 2017)

:o
This looks great, good job!


----------



## pokemoner2500 (Jun 11, 2017)

Yet it took you less then 24 hours, ok


----------



## Vipera (Jun 11, 2017)

pokemoner2500 said:


> View attachment 89805
> 
> Yet it took you less then 24 hours, ok


Gotta milk that patreon money m8


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 11, 2017)

Wow, you're seriously awesome. Thanks for this!


----------



## pokemoner2500 (Jun 11, 2017)

Vipera said:


> Gotta milk that patreon money m8


TRUE


----------



## Slattz (Jun 11, 2017)

This is awesome!


----------



## SomeGamer (Jun 11, 2017)

Best one yet, even the shoutbox is skinned, great job! The only things that aren't dark are the text formatting buttons in when replying and that divider line below posts in threads. And I would love if you made the text in threads and status updates just a tiny bit brighter. But these are just my personal opinions, thanks a lot for this skin!


----------



## Shadowfied (Jun 11, 2017)

SomeGamer said:


> Best one yet, even the shoutbox is skinned, great job! The only things that aren't dark are the text formatting buttons in when replying. And I would love if you made the text in threads and status updates just a tiny bit brighter. But these are just my personal opinions, thanks a lot for this skin!


Thanks for the feedback! Glad you like it!

I would skin the formatting buttons if they weren't fucking jpeg *sigh* - they're from a spritesheet, so I'd either have to make my own spritesheet or get new icons for them, since I obviously can't do black on black. In any case, they'd also have to be externally hosted.

I'll bump the non-link colors up a bit for next update.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jun 11, 2017)

pokemoner2500 said:


> View attachment 89805
> 
> Yet it took you less then 24 hours, ok



That's because this is just a skin, the entire site is being revamped.


----------



## Shadowfied (Jun 11, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> That's because this is just a skin, the entire site is being revamped.


Uh..this project skins V6, even official would just be another skin for it, granted it'd (most likely) be written a bit cleaner.


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jun 11, 2017)

This is great, but I'm going to stick with the old dark theme (because you can see full signatures). But amazing work!


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jun 11, 2017)

Shadowfied said:


> Uh..this project skins V6, even official would just be another skin for it, granted it'd (most likely) be written a bit cleaner.



I'm pretty sure he was talking about V6 taking 6 months and your skin taking 24 hours.


----------



## Shadowfied (Jun 11, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> I'm pretty sure he was talking about V6 taking 6 months and your skin taking 24 hours.


Oh, my bad. I thought you meant the official GBAtemp dark skin coming up!


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 11, 2017)

Just started trying it right now, I love it. Although maybe it's a bit _too_ dark. Any plans on making a bit of a lighter one? (Nice orange on the text boxes!)


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Jun 11, 2017)

Thanks, my eyes will no longer have to suffer. I do like the new Temp Style, but I hate white themes.

EDIT:

Also, a AMOLED version (Pure Black) would be nice. It would work great on Firefox Mobile.


----------



## Shadowfied (Jun 11, 2017)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> This is great, but I'm going to stick with the old dark theme (because you can see full signatures). But amazing work!


I could bring back full sigs for this skin.


----------



## SomeGamer (Jun 11, 2017)

Made some quick recolor suggestions in Paint, I promise I'll go away now!


----------



## Shadowfied (Jun 11, 2017)

Updated to 1.01:

- Brought back full signatures ( as requested by @TheGrayShow1467 )
- Styled picture attachment view
- Set proper border colors in profile popup view ( as suggested by @SomeGamer )
- Better hover link color for recent content icons
- Set better hover color in profile popup view for bottom links (as suggested by @SomeGamer )
- Bumped non link text from #b1b1b1 to a lighter #d9d9d9 ( as requested by @SomeGamer )
- Made non-link text in "liked" section on a forum post #d9d9d9 to differentiate the text from user links
- Made the like icon in the "liked" section on a forum post white

For those using Stylus (or Stylish) , click the extension icon > manage and update!


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jun 11, 2017)

Shadowfied said:


> Updated to 1.01:
> 
> - Brought back full signatures ( as requested by @TheGrayShow1467 )
> - Styled picture attachment view
> ...


Thanks a billion! I love this dark theme! Thank you very much!


----------



## Shadowfied (Jun 11, 2017)

I reaaaally like the new look of the site, huge fan of vectors and flat UIs, but it's too bright for me. I've been wanting to do my own take on TempStyle Dark for a long time cause I never liked the default TempStyle Dark that mixed gray and blue.

Introducing TempStyle Shadow!
An actual dark and clean take on the V6 skin!







More screenshots: Profile, Main forum view, In-topic view.

This skin mainly uses 3 shades of gray and white for most UI elements and links. The original orange color appears occasionally as hover color and poll stats, which works really well for my eyes.
This skin also brings back full signatures.

I spent last night and today skinning just about everything I could find ( huge thanks @TheKawaiiDesu for helping me search the site <3 ) and made it dark and nice.

Obviously like with every and anything there will be bugs and quirks, feel free to report those, should you find them.

The theme can be found on Userstyles HERE. To install it from here you need Stylish, but for your own sake, install Stylus (Chrome link - Firefox link) instead.
Note: MAKE SURE YOU HAVE YOUR GBATEMP STYLE SET TO THE NEW SKIN!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 11, 2017)

Wish it worked on Chrome, guess I'll wait for the official skin


----------



## Shadowfied (Jun 11, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Wish it worked on Chrome, guess I'll wait for the official skin


Of course it works on Chrome!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 11, 2017)

Shadowfied said:


> Of course it works on Chrome!



Oh, I just saw on the OP, sorry


----------



## Evernew (Jun 11, 2017)

Amazing! Thank you.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Jun 11, 2017)

I freaking love it!
Really nice job!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2017)

Now if you could make that full-sized signature thing its own extra, that would be great (the light them has grown on me, but I'm really missing the full size sigs)


----------



## Shadowfied (Jun 11, 2017)

blujay said:


> Now if you could make that full-sized signature thing its own extra, that would be great (the light them has grown on me, but I'm really missing the full size sigs)


You just want full sigs on default theme?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2017)

Shadowfied said:


> You just want full sigs on default theme?


Yes that would be excellent (unless there is no way to do so or a method of doing it already...)


----------



## Shadowfied (Jun 11, 2017)

blujay said:


> Yes that would be excellent (unless there is no way to do so or a method of doing it already...)


Here you go.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2017)

Shadowfied said:


> Here you go.


This is incredible. Thank you so much!


----------



## SomeGamer (Jun 11, 2017)

Shadowfied said:


> Updated to 1.01:
> 
> - Brought back full signatures ( as requested by @TheGrayShow1467 )
> - Styled picture attachment view
> ...


Whew that was quick, THX much! In the meantime I realised that my OCD won't let me leave, so get ready for my crappy Paint mockups once again. But these are just suggestions, maybe the design choices I nitpick were intentional, I just wanted to point them out in case they weren't. Also, have you seen this? https://gbatemp.net/styles/default/xenforo/editor/icons_dark.png


----------



## Shadowfied (Jun 11, 2017)

SomeGamer said:


> Whew that was quick, THX much! In the meantime I realised that my OCD won't let me leave, so get ready for my crappy Paint mockups once again. But these are just suggestions, maybe the design choices I nitpick were intentional, I just wanted to point them out in case they weren't. Also, have you seen this? https://gbatemp.net/styles/default/xenforo/editor/icons_dark.png


Screenshot 1 will be fixed in next update.
I can't see a difference in screenshot 2 and the current gradient honestly. Do you want it to be lighter, as in brighter?
Screenshot 3 should be fixed in next update as well.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 11, 2017)

Thanks for making this! Too bad there was no mobile version though


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2017)

I'd this it but it's just a little bit _too_ dark for me. If there was a tiny bit more colour then I'd use it.


----------



## Olmectron (Jun 11, 2017)

pokemoner2500 said:


> View attachment 89805
> 
> Yet it took you less then 24 hours, ok


They talk about the whole new style from scratch.

Changing some CSS just for styling colors to a dark them isn't that hard, but they preferred to let it for later.


----------



## Shadowfied (Jun 11, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Thanks for making this! Too bad there was no mobile version though


Yeah  I'd instantly make a mobile version if I could inject CSS on Android / iOS.


----------



## Olmectron (Jun 11, 2017)

Shadowfied said:


> Yeah  I'd instantly make a mobile version if I could inject CSS on Android / iOS.


Huh? So your theme isn't working on mobile? 

That's weird, I thought these kind of sites were the same for mobile and desktop.


----------



## Shadowfied (Jun 11, 2017)

Olmectron said:


> Huh? So your theme isn't working on mobile?
> 
> That's weird, I thought these kind of sites were the same for mobile and desktop.


There's no way to apply custom CSS to mobile browsers. It'd have to be integrated into the site itself. (And that's not happening )


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2017)

Olmectron said:


> Huh? So your theme isn't working on mobile?
> 
> That's weird, I thought these kind of sites were the same for mobile and desktop.


The theme is based on a web browser plugin called stylish (or other User style plugins)

You can use it for sites like YouTube, Google, Twitch, Reddit, Twitter, etc.


----------



## Olmectron (Jun 11, 2017)

Shadowfied said:


> There's no way to apply custom CSS to mobile browsers. It'd have to be integrated into the site itself. (And that's not happening )


Oh, okay.

I thought you had somehow made a way to actually change the style for real. Didn't read the OP, sorry.


----------



## Shadowfied (Jun 11, 2017)

I reaaaally like the new look of the site, huge fan of vectors and flat UIs, but it's too bright for me. I've been wanting to do my own take on TempStyle Dark for a long time cause I never liked the default TempStyle Dark that mixed gray and blue.

Introducing TempStyle Shadow!
An actual dark and clean take on the V6 skin!







More screenshots: Profile, Main forum view, In-topic view.

This skin mainly uses 3 shades of gray and white for most UI elements and links. The original orange color appears occasionally as hover color and poll stats, which works really well for my eyes.
This skin also brings back full signatures.

I spent last night and today skinning just about everything I could find ( huge thanks @TheKawaiiDesu for helping me search the site <3 ) and made it dark and nice.

Obviously like with every and anything there will be bugs and quirks, feel free to report those, should you find them.

The theme can be found on Userstyles HERE. To install it from here you need Stylish, but for your own sake, install Stylus (Chrome link - Firefox link) instead.
Note: MAKE SURE YOU HAVE YOUR GBATEMP STYLE SET TO THE NEW SKIN!


----------



## BARNWEY (Jun 11, 2017)

Shadowfied said:


> I could bring back full sigs for this skin.


If you could do that, that would be amazing. Also, thank you for making this!


----------



## Shadowfied (Jun 11, 2017)

BARNWEY said:


> If you could do that, that would be amazing. Also, thank you for making this!


Already did!
Or in case you don't want the dark theme and only the sigs, you can grab this instead.


----------



## BARNWEY (Jun 11, 2017)

Shadowfied said:


> Already did!
> Or in case you don't want the dark theme and only the sigs, you can grab this instead.


Thank you so much! I have to say, I like this even better than the original TempStyleDark XD


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 11, 2017)

I'm using this theme on iOS right now and it doesn't look too pretty. On PC, it does though


----------



## Shadowfied (Jun 11, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> I'm using this theme on iOS right now and it doesn't look too pretty. On PC, it does though


This theme?  Does iOS allow custom CSS (well obviously not iOS itself, but some iOS browser)? *plugs in shitPad to check*


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 11, 2017)

Shadowfied said:


> This theme?  Does iOS allow custom CSS? *plugs in shitPad to check*


It's a jailbreak tweak known as Userscripts Loader.


----------



## Seliph (Jun 11, 2017)

You're a hero


----------



## SomeGamer (Jun 11, 2017)

Shadowfied said:


> Screenshot 1 will be fixed in next update.
> I can't see a difference in screenshot 2 and the current gradient honestly. Do you want it to be lighter, as in brighter?
> Screenshot 3 should be fixed in next update as well.


Don't mind screenshot 2, it's just probably strange to me that it doesn't fade to black. 



Shadowfied said:


> There's no way to apply custom CSS to mobile browsers. It'd have to be integrated into the site itself. (And that's not happening )


There is! Firefox for Android has Stylish.


----------



## Shadowfied (Jun 11, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> It's a jailbreak tweak known as Userscripts Loader.


tfw there's a jailbreak tweak for that but not even an Xposed module on Android...


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 12, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Thanks for making this! Too bad there was no mobile version though


On Android at least, you can download firefox mobile and apply any firefox extensions you want. I have an ad-blocker, stylish, and some other stuff all on mobile. No haxxs, Xposed, root, no nothing.


----------



## QuarkTheAwesome (Jun 12, 2017)

Just tried it on FF for Android, it's looking good! Obviously there's a few tweaks needed but that's to be expected with mobile sites.


----------



## Shadowfied (Jun 12, 2017)

QuarkTheAwesome said:


> Just tried it on FF for Android, it's looking good! Obviously there's a few tweaks needed but that's to be expected with mobile sites.


Yep. Already noticed this. Since I didn't know custom styles on mobile was a thing (and it sadly still isnt in Chrome) I didn't bother styling the mobile elements, but I'll get on it when I get home from work


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 12, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> On Android at least, you can download firefox mobile and apply any firefox extensions you want. I have an ad-blocker, stylish, and some other stuff all on mobile. No haxxs, Xposed, root, no nothing.


If only Firefox for iOS supported addons.


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 12, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> If only Firefox for iOS supported addons.


I was wondering about that. Interesting.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 12, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> It's a jailbreak tweak known as Userscripts Loader.


Wow really? Fucken thanks


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 12, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Wow really? Fucken thanks


The only downside is that the theme looks like trash on it.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 12, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> The only downside is that the theme looks like trash on it.


Aw


----------



## Shadowfied (Jun 12, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> The only downside is that the theme looks like trash on it.





Shadowfied said:


> Yep. Already noticed this. Since I didn't know custom styles on mobile was a thing (and it sadly still isnt in Chrome) I didn't bother styling the mobile elements, but I'll get on it when I get home from work


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 12, 2017)

I'm aware of that my fine sir.


----------



## xCNotex (Jun 12, 2017)

Amazing! Great work, thank you!


----------



## Shadowfied (Jun 11, 2017)

I reaaaally like the new look of the site, huge fan of vectors and flat UIs, but it's too bright for me. I've been wanting to do my own take on TempStyle Dark for a long time cause I never liked the default TempStyle Dark that mixed gray and blue.

Introducing TempStyle Shadow!
An actual dark and clean take on the V6 skin!







More screenshots: Profile, Main forum view, In-topic view.

This skin mainly uses 3 shades of gray and white for most UI elements and links. The original orange color appears occasionally as hover color and poll stats, which works really well for my eyes.
This skin also brings back full signatures.

I spent last night and today skinning just about everything I could find ( huge thanks @TheKawaiiDesu for helping me search the site <3 ) and made it dark and nice.

Obviously like with every and anything there will be bugs and quirks, feel free to report those, should you find them.

The theme can be found on Userstyles HERE. To install it from here you need Stylish, but for your own sake, install Stylus (Chrome link - Firefox link) instead.
Note: MAKE SURE YOU HAVE YOUR GBATEMP STYLE SET TO THE NEW SKIN!


----------



## Shadowfied (Jun 12, 2017)

Updated to 1.02:

- Initial mobile styling (initial because I'm not sure if there are any other elements to style)
- Further improvements to overall system stability and other minor adjustments have been made to enhance the user experience

Mobile nav is now styled (both top bar and the nav buttons)


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 12, 2017)

Shadowfied said:


> Updated to 1.02:
> 
> - Initial mobile styling (initial because I'm not sure if there are any other elements to style)
> - Further improvements to overall system stability and other minor adjustments have been made to enhance the user experience
> ...


Woop, awesome! Great job again. As me and TH said though, could there be a bit of a lighter verson? Really getting used to this though. It's nice.


----------



## matpower (Jun 12, 2017)

It's awesome, man!
Although I'm quite used to old TempStyle Dark's color style, so this looks a bit too dark for me.  But I'll get used to it in a few days, I guess.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 12, 2017)

Spoiler: hmm that's odd


----------



## Silverthorn (Jun 12, 2017)

Wiki is not skinned, is that planned at any point ? 
Thanks for the skin btw, it's great


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 12, 2017)

Silverthorn said:


> Wiki is not skinned, is that planned at any point ?
> Thanks for the skin btw, it's great


Wiki is not supposed to be themed


----------



## Shadowfied (Jun 12, 2017)

Silverthorn said:


> Wiki is not skinned, is that planned at any point ?
> Thanks for the skin btw, it's great


Not planning on skinning it no, but thanks for bringing it to my attention cause I never intended it to be affected at all. Need to change so it doesn't skin subdomains..


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 12, 2017)

Shadowfied said:


> Not planning on skinning it no, but thanks for bringing it to my attention cause I never intended it to be affected at all. Need to change so it doesn't skin subdomains..


No rush but you think that the white box from when a post is quoted will be fixed?


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Jun 12, 2017)

Theme seems to work fine as a userscript rather than a style - if you have Greasemonkey/Tampermonkey/etc. installed already, there's no reason to install Stylish/Stylus/whatever.

I gave up on Stylish years ago due to high memory usage, but collecting and selling user data by default is pretty low. I can see why there'd be a demand for that info, though; being armed with the knowledge of which sites users re-theme the most gives web designers or site owners ideas about who/what/where to target.


----------



## Shadowfied (Jun 12, 2017)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> Theme seems to work fine as a userscript rather than a style - if you have Greasemonkey/Tampermonkey/etc. installed already, there's no reason to install Stylish/Stylus/whatever.
> 
> I gave up on Stylish years ago due to high memory usage, but collecting and selling user data by default is pretty low. I can see why there'd be a demand for that info, though; being armed with the knowledge of which sites users re-theme the most gives web designers or site owners ideas about who/what/where to target.


Can *monkey auto update the style like Stylus (Stylish)?


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Jun 12, 2017)

Shadowfied said:


> Can *monkey auto update the style like Stylus (Stylish)?


Tampermonkey will check for updates to scripts every x hours, but I doubt it notices immediately when new versions are pushed to the source URL. I assume Greasemonkey does the same, but I don't really use Firefox.

I suppose in fairness I should also note that Tampermonkey also collects browsing data, but it can be disabled with a single click in settings and their handling of it seems pretty professional.


----------



## BARNWEY (Jun 12, 2017)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> Theme seems to work fine as a userscript rather than a style - if you have Greasemonkey/Tampermonkey/etc. installed already, there's no reason to install Stylish/Stylus/whatever.
> 
> I gave up on Stylish years ago due to high memory usage, but collecting and selling user data by default is pretty low. I can see why there'd be a demand for that info, though; being armed with the knowledge of which sites users re-theme the most gives web designers or site owners ideas about who/what/where to target.


I literally just read the Stylus privacy policy, they don't collect anything... I don't know about Stylish though...


----------



## Shadowfied (Jun 12, 2017)

BARNWEY said:


> I literally just read the Stylus privacy policy, they don't collect anything... I don't know about Stylish though...


Stylus collects nothing. Stylish collects *everything*.


----------



## BARNWEY (Jun 12, 2017)

Shadowfied said:


> Stylus collects nothing. Stylish collects *everything*.


Well, I guess I'm glad I use Stylus XD


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 15, 2017)

Awesome now I can see the sexy new patron banner things AND not go blind.
Win/win

Thanks


----------



## Shadowfied (Jul 30, 2017)

Just pushed a tiny little update. I'm still open for suggestions / improvements / requests related to this by the way.

1.03 - July 30

- Full signatures are now shown in signature preview as well


----------



## Alex658 (Jul 31, 2017)

I know about the patreons and all but, can't you talk to costello and see if this can be added as an alternative for the official (yet,non-released) tempstyle dark v2?

I mean, you kinda did the work for them. I'm still on tempstyle darkv1 because i refuse to use the light theme. It's way too bright.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 31, 2017)

pokemoner2500 said:


> View attachment 89805
> 
> Yet it took you less then 24 hours, ok



You do know that coming up with a new interface take a lot of time.
Especially if you're building it from scratch.

What OP did was just reskin the UI.
Something that everybody can do in little time.


----------



## Shadowfied (Jul 31, 2017)

Alex658 said:


> I know about the patreons and all but, can't you talk to costello and see if this can be added as an alternative for the official (yet,non-released) tempstyle dark v2?
> 
> I mean, you kinda did the work for them. I'm still on tempstyle darkv1 because i refuse to use the light theme. It's way too bright.


I really can't imagine that they would ever even consider that idea at all.


----------



## Vipera (Jul 31, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> You do know that coming up with a new interface take a lot of time.
> Especially if you're building it from scratch.
> 
> What OP did was just reskin the UI.
> Something that everybody can do in little time.


The new interface is there. It just needs a reskin.

I bet $10 that, when the dark theme is released, it will be just an official reskin  this is just greedy people being greedy.


----------



## Shadowfied (Jun 11, 2017)

I reaaaally like the new look of the site, huge fan of vectors and flat UIs, but it's too bright for me. I've been wanting to do my own take on TempStyle Dark for a long time cause I never liked the default TempStyle Dark that mixed gray and blue.

Introducing TempStyle Shadow!
An actual dark and clean take on the V6 skin!







More screenshots: Profile, Main forum view, In-topic view.

This skin mainly uses 3 shades of gray and white for most UI elements and links. The original orange color appears occasionally as hover color and poll stats, which works really well for my eyes.
This skin also brings back full signatures.

I spent last night and today skinning just about everything I could find ( huge thanks @TheKawaiiDesu for helping me search the site <3 ) and made it dark and nice.

Obviously like with every and anything there will be bugs and quirks, feel free to report those, should you find them.

The theme can be found on Userstyles HERE. To install it from here you need Stylish, but for your own sake, install Stylus (Chrome link - Firefox link) instead.
Note: MAKE SURE YOU HAVE YOUR GBATEMP STYLE SET TO THE NEW SKIN!


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 31, 2017)

Actually it's a lack of spare time. I'd like to work on the dark skin but I just don't have the free time right now.


----------



## Vipera (Jul 31, 2017)

shaunj66 said:


> Actually it's a lack of spare time. I'd like to work on the dark skin but I just don't have the free time right now.


Considering how much money you are getting for content that's 98% made by users, I think you could find the time.


----------



## Shadowfied (Jul 31, 2017)

Vipera said:


> The new interface is there. It just needs a reskin.
> 
> I bet $10 that, when the dark theme is released, it will be just an official reskin  this is just greedy people being greedy.


He's not arguing that, he's replying to an older post, not the above. Obviously the official dark will just be a skin too.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 31, 2017)

I am actually using the dark theme made by margen67 because it has a blue streak of color that really pops. But I would rather a true AMOLED black theme.


----------



## dpad_5678 (Jul 31, 2017)

I've been using this for about a month and let's just say..... I can no longer even stand Tempstyle v6 without this! Excellent job!


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jul 31, 2017)

Vipera said:


> Considering how much money you are getting for content that's 98% made by users, I think you could find the time.



Not all the money is being spent making the dark skin.
You act like the patreon money doesn't go to anything else.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 31, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Not all the money is being spent making the dark skin.
> You act like the patreon money doesn't go to anything else.


None of the money has gone into anyone's pocket. I haven't received a penny of the patreon so far and do not collect ad revenue either. All the patreon money has gone to server costs and prizes for the raffle and upcoming home brew bounty. Money doesn't buy time.

I could do a botch job and just swap the colour palette colours over but I have more pride than that and have other ideas up my sleeve that require time.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jul 31, 2017)

shaunj66 said:


> None of the money has gone into anyone's pocket. I haven't received a penny of the patreon so far and do not collect ad revenue either. All the patreon money has gone to server costs and prizes for the raffle and upcoming home brew bounty. Money doesn't buy time.
> 
> I could do a botch job and just swap the colour palette colours over but I have more pride than that and have other ideas up my sleeve that require time.



I completely understand. I doubt a dark skin would be number 1 on the temp's list.


----------



## Shadowfied (Jul 31, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> I am actually using the dark theme made by margen67 because it has a blue streak of color that really pops. But I would rather a true AMOLED black theme.


Ah, Margen makes some stellar stuff. I'm personally an everyday user of STRUYA CFW.



dpad_5678 said:


> I've been using this for about a month and let's just say..... I can no longer even stand Tempstyle v6 without this! Excellent job!


Thanks man <3


----------



## Vipera (Jul 31, 2017)

shaunj66 said:


> None of the money has gone into anyone's pocket. I haven't received a penny of the patreon so far and do not collect ad revenue either. All the patreon money has gone to server costs and prizes for the raffle and upcoming home brew bounty. Money doesn't buy time.





> [...]
> And why would the forum deserve a Patreon? Who are you to decide that? This is a website that I've worked on for 15 years of my life and have received less than a months basic salary from working on that entire time. If people want to support us on Patreon then that's great... [...] Patreon is a platform for people who wish to reward and support others for their work



Yeah, maybe your Patreons can fall for that, I don't. This is a quote from your own post by the way.


----------



## Shadowfied (Jul 31, 2017)

Vipera said:


> Yeah, maybe your Patreons can fall for that, I don't. This is a quote from your own post by the way.


To be fair he did specify "yet" and "so far".


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jul 31, 2017)

Vipera said:


> Yeah, maybe your Patreons can fall for that, I don't. This is a quote from your own post by the way.



You should properly read what shaun said:
" I haven't received a penny of the patreon so far and do not collect ad revenue either."


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 31, 2017)

Vipera said:


> The new interface is there. It just needs a reskin.
> 
> I bet $10 that, when the dark theme is released, it will be just an official reskin  this is just greedy people being greedy.



You can also just build your own Temp portal from scratch if you complain about it so much.

Edit: the patreon backers pledge money to support the site.
Not to gain immunity.
The extra perks are just a nice bonus.
I for one wouldn't care if I got anything out of it.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 31, 2017)

Vipera said:


> Considering how much money you are getting for content that's 98% made by users, I think you could find the time.


Since you're always complaining, maybe you should find another site.


----------



## dimmidice (Jul 31, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Since you're always complaining, maybe you should find another site.


Seriously, all i see that guy do is bitch and moan about mods and staff in general. Even if he'd have a point sometimes it's just gonna get lost in the wave of bitching.


----------



## vinstage (Jul 31, 2017)

dimmidice said:


> Seriously, all i see that guy do is bitch and moan about mods and staff in general. Even if he'd have a point sometimes it's just gonna get lost in the wave of bitching.


But he never has a good point, if we're honest here.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 1, 2017)

Vipera said:


> Yeah, maybe your Patreons can fall for that, I don't. This is a quote from your own post by the way.


Interesting how he never stated that the money went to him or anyone else. If you're going to throw a quote in someone's face, have the right context.

The money from the patreon is going to the site. Not sure why you're so hell bent on believing otherwise. It's okay, I guess we're all just fanboys anyway.

On topic? The officially unofficial dark theme is looking sleek. Hm.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 10, 2017)

why is it all washed out?


----------



## Anonymous42456 (Aug 10, 2017)

Great job, man. You deserve a follow.


----------



## Shadowfied (Aug 10, 2017)

Shadow#1 said:


> why is it all washed out?


No idea. I've never seen that happen. Something is wrong on your end.


----------



## Shadowfied (Jun 11, 2017)

I reaaaally like the new look of the site, huge fan of vectors and flat UIs, but it's too bright for me. I've been wanting to do my own take on TempStyle Dark for a long time cause I never liked the default TempStyle Dark that mixed gray and blue.

Introducing TempStyle Shadow!
An actual dark and clean take on the V6 skin!







More screenshots: Profile, Main forum view, In-topic view.

This skin mainly uses 3 shades of gray and white for most UI elements and links. The original orange color appears occasionally as hover color and poll stats, which works really well for my eyes.
This skin also brings back full signatures.

I spent last night and today skinning just about everything I could find ( huge thanks @TheKawaiiDesu for helping me search the site <3 ) and made it dark and nice.

Obviously like with every and anything there will be bugs and quirks, feel free to report those, should you find them.

The theme can be found on Userstyles HERE. To install it from here you need Stylish, but for your own sake, install Stylus (Chrome link - Firefox link) instead.
Note: MAKE SURE YOU HAVE YOUR GBATEMP STYLE SET TO THE NEW SKIN!


----------



## SomeGamer (Aug 10, 2017)

Shadow#1 said:


> why is it all washed out?


Are you using another userstyle as well for GBAtemp?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 10, 2017)

SomeGamer said:


> Are you using another userstyle as well for GBAtemp?


No so I don't know how to fix


----------



## wormdood (Aug 11, 2017)

So i want to install this on my android cuz it makes gbatemp great again ... I downloaded firefox but dont have a pc at the moment to convert the theme so i ask if anyone has the theme converted for firefox and is willing to share


----------



## Shadowfied (Aug 11, 2017)

wormdood said:


> So i want to install this on my android cuz it makes gbatemp great again ... I downloaded firefox but dont have a pc at the moment to convert the theme so i ask if anyone has the theme converted for firefox and is willing to share


What exactly do you need?
I just installed Stylus and the style on Firefox for Android and it works.


----------



## wormdood (Aug 11, 2017)

when i attempt to install on mobile firefox i seem to be redirected to the crome extensions store and the page ask me to sign in through crome to sync crome extensions but . . . i am using firefox . . . and thats where i am stuck . . . when reading stylish website it says that themes would need to be converted for firefox . . . the process was so simple via crome . . . why o why cant crome on android have plugin support...fucking google

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Uninstalled and reinstalled firefox it works now thanks


----------



## W4T4R1 (Aug 11, 2017)

Wow that's awesome, great job!!!
Also, thank you for the tip about Stylish, i didn't know they sold out their souls to the Devil


----------



## Shadowfied (Aug 15, 2017)

Pushed another tiny update

1.05 - August 15

- Styled the "New messages" notices that appear if a new reply is posted on a thread while you are viewing it


Update through the Stylus manage panel.


----------



## matpower (Sep 2, 2017)

I guess nobody realized this yet, but this style breaks the Wiki hardly lol.


----------



## Shadowfied (Sep 2, 2017)

matpower said:


> I guess nobody realized this yet, but this style breaks the Wiki hardly lol.


Oh yeah, I was gonna look into if I could disable it for subdomains, but doesn't seem like it.
Do you use the wiki frequently? Want me to skin it?


----------



## matpower (Sep 2, 2017)

Shadowfied said:


> Oh yeah, I was gonna look into if I could disable it for subdomains, but doesn't seem like it.
> Do you use the wiki frequently? Want me to skin it?


Nah, it is no biggie, I only checked the Wiki because I was talking about SNEMulDS with a friend, otherwise I wouldn't have noticed it. I will just toggle the style off when needed.


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 2, 2017)

oh, nice


----------



## Shadowfied (Sep 17, 2017)

1.06 - September 17

- Styled the thread previews that appear when you hover your mouse over them
- Styled some headers in reviews and blogs that were still blue
- Styled code snippets so they are now legible

Go to Stylus > Manage and click the update icon to get the new update


----------



## Shadowfied (Oct 15, 2017)

1.07 - October 15

- Styled the wiki. Not an easy thing to do because it's written in tables, and it uses A LOT of raster graphics, but it should be legible now at least
- Skinned the search box further

Stylus > Manage > Update to get the latest shizz


----------



## tunip3 (Jan 7, 2018)

pokemoner2500 said:


> TRUE


nah it took her less time because unlike the official themes on the website it is not a new template but instead changes the css values to what she set it as


----------



## Shadowfied (Jan 7, 2018)

tunip3 said:


> nah it took her less time because it isnt another template like the sites temp style would need to be it just runs through a program that changes it to what she set it as


What the fuck did I just read?


----------



## tunip3 (Jan 7, 2018)

Shadowfied said:


> What the fuck did I just read?


fixed


----------



## Localhorst86 (Jan 30, 2018)

I am using your theme with stylus and when I create a new message i get dark blue text. I can hardly read it. Any ways to fix that? Using Firefox for Android. 
https://imgur.com/a/duOuZ


----------



## Shadowfied (Jan 30, 2018)

Localhorst86 said:


> I am using your theme with stylus and when I create a new message i get dark blue text. I can hardly read it. Any ways to fix that? Using Firefox for Android.
> https://imgur.com/a/duOuZ


Sadly, I haven't been able to fix that. It's because the text editor is loaded through an iFrame, which can't be accessed through CSS from "outside". For some reason in Chrome it's fine, but in Firefox it's dark blue and kinda shit.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Jan 30, 2018)

Ah to bad. Why can't we have nice things?


----------



## Shadowfied (Feb 18, 2018)

Localhorst86 said:


> I am using your theme with stylus and when I create a new message i get dark blue text. I can hardly read it. Any ways to fix that? Using Firefox for Android.
> https://imgur.com/a/duOuZ


Just a FYI, if you choose the official TempStyle 2 Dark now while keeping my skin enabled, it'll be legible


----------



## Shadowfied (Jun 11, 2017)

I reaaaally like the new look of the site, huge fan of vectors and flat UIs, but it's too bright for me. I've been wanting to do my own take on TempStyle Dark for a long time cause I never liked the default TempStyle Dark that mixed gray and blue.

Introducing TempStyle Shadow!
An actual dark and clean take on the V6 skin!







More screenshots: Profile, Main forum view, In-topic view.

This skin mainly uses 3 shades of gray and white for most UI elements and links. The original orange color appears occasionally as hover color and poll stats, which works really well for my eyes.
This skin also brings back full signatures.

I spent last night and today skinning just about everything I could find ( huge thanks @TheKawaiiDesu for helping me search the site <3 ) and made it dark and nice.

Obviously like with every and anything there will be bugs and quirks, feel free to report those, should you find them.

The theme can be found on Userstyles HERE. To install it from here you need Stylish, but for your own sake, install Stylus (Chrome link - Firefox link) instead.
Note: MAKE SURE YOU HAVE YOUR GBATEMP STYLE SET TO THE NEW SKIN!


----------



## Seriel (Feb 18, 2018)

oh huh yeah, using this style in conjunction with the official one makes a nice combo, some stuff is weirdly blue but at least it isn't a gross mix of white and grey.
that said, i'll stick with the official blue one, but anyone using this one, switch to the official one as well, it looks much better!


----------



## Shadowfied (May 23, 2018)

1.08 - May 23 2018

- Styled the new downloads section
- Styled the search box to fit better with the official DarkStyle
- Styled the border on profile posts to fit better with the official DarkStyle
- Darkened the accent grey color
- Further improvements to overall system stability and other minor adjustments have been made to enhance the user experience

Download the update through the Stylus manage panel by clicking the update icon!


----------



## Shadowfied (Jul 1, 2018)

1.09 - June 30 2018

- Styled the new single news view

Download the update through the Stylus manage panel by clicking the update icon!


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 5, 2018)

Thanks for this.
Minor, and as usual for anything I make exceptionally crude, mod I made this morning to the CSS version from userstyles (owing to my odd setup I had to copy, paste and install) to make it resemble something like the colours of old dark style. The line numbers will vary a bit for the installed version if a conversation on IRC was anything to go by. Not sure what caused that but as you have the whole thing below hopefully you can match whatever needs matching if you need it.

In this case it was lines 384 for the background (#3c3c3c for the main text background, #142638 if you are better than me and can get the outline background working again, #373737 for the page body that is not text boxes, #48525c for any outlines), 598 for the location bar, 740 and down for navigation (#20405f and #42637b). 708 to make the hyperlinks less harsh (#c8c8c8 is the old text colour). #1b3753 is the old header value if that was wanted. 

I was playing with colours I pulled from an old PM I had saved, alas I had no copy of anything else to hand to get it really good.

Full credit to Shadowfied for this one -- I don't know this stylish stuff, however I do know colour dropper, inspect element and can narrow things down with a full find and replace which was enough to get me something like what I wanted. I don't expect it to work on the mobile side of things as I was all about the desktop version today.

Edit if you want to have lines between the items in http://gbatemp.net/new/ then add the following in a suitable location.

```
.discussionListItem .listBlock
{
border-bottom: 1px solid #505050;
}
```


```
/*TempStyle Shadow v1.08 by Shadowfied*/
@-moz-document domain("gbatemp.net")
{

  body p,
html p
  {
    color: #fff !important;
  }

  iframe *
  {
    color: #Fff;
  }

  body
  {
    color: #fff !important;
  }

  .styleChange span:after
  {
    content: " + TempStyle Shadow by Shadowfied";
  }

  table.compatibilitytable, table.compattable,
body.mediawiki #pagehistory li.selected a, #pagehistory li.selected
  {
    color: #434343 !important;
  }

  .rateBlock
  {
    background-image: none !important;
  }

  .primaryContent.review.messageSimple
  {
    margin-bottom: 1em;
  }

  .dataTable.resourceHistory tr.dataRow td
  {
    background-color: #505050 !important;
  }

  body.mediawiki #bodyContent a
  {
    color: #59a3f3 !important;
  }

  #mw-content-text > table > tbody > tr:nth-child(3),
select#month
  {
    color: #fff;
  }

  form .redactor_, .bbCodeBlock pre, .bbCodeBlock pre.prettyprint, .bbCodeBlock .code
  {
    background-color: #232323 !important;
  }

  .xenPreviewTooltip
  {
    border-color: rgba(80, 80, 80, 0.74) !important;
  }

  .xenPreviewTooltip .arrow span
  {
    border-top-color: rgba(80, 80, 80, 0.74) !important;
  }

  #mobile_nav
  {
    background: rgba(35, 35, 35, 0.7);
    border-bottom-color: #909090;
  }

  .messageUserBlock .patron svg,
.messageUserBlock .patron use
  {
    color: inherit !important;
  }

  .pageNavMob .pageNavMobButton a
  {
    border-bottom-color: #808080 !important;
  }
@  media(max-width: 610px)
  {
    html body .Popup .PopupControl.PopupOpen,
    html body .Popup.PopupContainerControl.PopupOpen {
        background-color: transparent !important;
  }

  .Responsive .visitorTabs
  {
    background-color: transparent !important;
  }
}

html
{
  background-color: #0e0e0e;
}

#rc_switch li.active a,
#rc_switch li a:hover
{
  background-color: #404040;
}

.message .signature, .signature .PreviewContainer
.primaryContent
{
  max-height: initial !important;
  height: initial;
  overflow: auto;
}

.likesSummary.secondaryContent
{
  background: #505050 !important;
  background-color: #505050 !important;
  color: #d9d9d9;
}

.bbCodeQuote .quoteContainer .quoteExpand
{
  background: linear-gradient(to bottom, rgba(16, 16, 16, 0) 0%, rgb(84, 84, 84) 80%);
}

.message .signature:after
{
  display: none;
}

#navigation .navTab:hover
{
  background-color: initial;
}

a.OverlayTrigger:hover
{
  background-color: #0571b5;
}

.dataTable tr.dataRow th
{
  background: initial !important;
  background-color: initial !important;
}

#loginBar form.eAuth,
#loginBar form.eAuth .ctrlUnit
{
  background-color: #505050 !important;
}

li.news_item.compact h3
{
  background-color: #404040 !important;
}
/*form .redactor_,
.bbCodeBlock pre,
.bbCodeBlock pre.prettyprint,
.bbCodeBlock .code {
    background-color: #ececec !important;
}*/
.blockLinksList a:hover,
.blockLinksList a:focus,
.blockLinksList li.kbSelect a,
.blockLinksList label:hover,
.blockLinksList label:focus,
.blockLinksList li.kbSelect label,
.Touch .xenOverlay .formOverlay
{
  background-color: #303030;
}

.PageNav span.pageNavDesktop a.currentPage
{
  background-color: #303030 !important;
}

.redactor_dropdown
{
  background-color: #909090;
}

.portal_block h3,
.sidebar h3,
.footer,
.profilePage .mast .section.infoBlock h3,
.nodeList .categoryStrip,
.blueHeader,
dl.sectionHeaders,
li.sectionHeaders,
.avatar img,
.avatar .img,
.avatarCropper,
#main-title,
#main-title-right,
.navigationSideBar .heading,
h1,
.dynamicTitle,
.xenOverlay .formOverlay .heading,
.blueHeaderSubtitle,
#main_question .ask_header,
.ask_header,
#commentsTitle,
.xenOverlay .section .heading,
.xenOverlay .sectionMain .heading,
.main-title,
#review_main .blueHeader,
.review_subheader,
.attachedFiles .attachedFilesHeader,
.prefix.prefixPrimary,
.larger.textHeading,
.xenForm .sectionHeader,
.xenForm fieldset + .ctrlUnit,
.xenForm .formGroup + .ctrlUnit,
.xenForm .submitUnit,
.Touch .xenOverlay.lightBox #LbUpper,
.Touch .xenOverlay.lightBox #LbLower,
.button:hover,
.button[href]:hover,
.buttonProxy:hover .button,
.titleBar h1,
.balloon .likesSummary,
.xenOverlay .formOverlay .textCtrl:focus,
.xenOverlay .formOverlay .textCtrl.Focus,
.navigationSideBar a:hover,
.navigationSideBar .secondaryContent,
.tabs li.active a,
.tabs.noLinks li.active,
.tabs li:hover a,
.tabs.noLinks li:hover,
#customize_table td ul,
#main-title-container,
.convessKickRecipient a:hover,
.xenOverlay .tabs,
.blockLinksList a:active,
.blockLinksList li.kbSelect a:active,
.blockLinksList a.selected,
.blockLinksList li.kbSelect a.selected,
.blockLinksList label:active,
.blockLinksList li.kbSelect label:active,
.blockLinksList label.selected,
.blockLinksList li.kbSelect label.selected,
.pollBlock .pollOption label:hover,
.Popup .PopupControl:hover,
.Popup.PopupContainerControl:hover,
#taigachat_full .taigachat_title,
.chooserColumns li a:hover,
.discussionListItem .noteRow,
#ReviewEditForm h2,
select,
option,
#jumpMenu .nodeList li.d0,
.dataTable tr.dataRow th,
.smilieList .smilieText,
.thread_create .xenForm,
.thread_reply .xenForm,
.conversation_add .xenForm,
.conversation_reply .xenForm,
.cc_container .cc_btn:hover,
.cc_container .cc_btn:active,
.xenForm,
.PanelScroller .scrollContainer,
.PanelScrollerOff .panel,
.PanelScroller .panel,
.PanelScrollerOff .panel,
ul.autoCompleteList li.selected,
.xenOverlay.memberCard .userLinks,
.xenOverlay.lightBox #LbUpper,
.xenOverlay.lightBox #LbLower,
.lightBox .thumbsContainer,
#accountwrapper .PageNav,
.messageList
.newMessagesNotice, .bbCodeHeader,
#QuickSearch .secondaryControls,
#mw-content-text > table > tbody > tr:nth-child(1) > td,
body.mediawiki #bodyContent,
body.mediawiki .mainpageheader,
#main_sidebar .block_content,
#main_sidebar .block_bottom,
#mw-content-text > table > tbody > tr:nth-child(2) > td:nth-child(1),
#mw-content-text > table > tbody > tr:nth-child(2) > td:nth-child(2),
#mw-content-text > table > tbody > tr:nth-child(3) > td,
body.mediawiki .catlinks,
table.navbox,
.navbox-list,
#toc, .toc, .mw-warning,
.xenOverlay .errorOverlay,
#DLCResourceTitle
{
  background-color: #303030 !important;
  background: initial;
  border-color: #505050;
  border-bottom-color: #505050;
  border-left-color: #505050;
}

.messageList
.newMessagesNotice
{
  background: none !important;
}

body,
#headerMover #headerProxy,
.AvatarEditor .avatarOption,
.subViewBlock,
.sectionMain,
.score_comment,
#review_content,
.xenForm .ctrlUnit > dd .textCtrl,
.xenForm .ctrlUnit,
.xenOverlay .formOverlay,
#rc_switch li,
.visitorTabs,
.xenOverlay > .section,
.xenOverlay > .sectionMain,
.xenOverlay .formOverlay .textCtrl,
.formPopup,
.gbatemp_ask_question_view .section,
.balloon,
#StackAlerts .stackAlertContent,
.formPopup .controlsWrapper,
.Popup.PopupContainerControl.PopupOpen,
.Menu .menuHeader,
.Menu,
.secondaryContent,
.sectionFooter,
.profilePage .primaryUserBlock .userStatus,
.profilePage #ProfilePanes,
.profilePage .messageSimple,
#portal_left_navigation li ul,
.sidebar .secondaryContent,
.sidebar .sectionFooter,
.nodeList .categoryForumNodeInfo,
.nodeList .forumNodeInfo,
.nodeList .pageNodeInfo,
.nodeList .linkNodeInfo,
.node .nodeLastPost,
#taigachat_box,
.ugc a:hover,
.ugc a:focus,
#taigachat_box li,
ol.discussionListItems,
.discussionListItem,
.discussionListItem .posterAvatar,
.discussionListItem .stats,
.forum_who_is_viewing_list,
body .itemPageNav a,
.messageList .message,
.xenOverlay.memberCard,
.quickReply,
.redactor_box,
.redactor_toolbar,
.review_list,
.navigationSideBar .section,
.primaryContent,
.sectionMain p,
.entries .entry,
.tabs li a,
.tabs.noLinks li,
.dynamicMain,
#review_approach,
.textCtrl .Popup .PopupControl.prefix.noPrefix,
#portal_left_navigation li:hover,
.messageList .message.alt,
.mainContentBlock .primaryContent,
.bbCode > dl > dd,
#customize_form,
.block_title,
.convessKickRecipient a,
.bbCodeEditorContainer textarea,
ul.autoCompleteList,
ul.autoCompleteList li:hover
{
  color: #fff;
  background-color: #3c3c3c !important;
  background: #232323;
  border-color: #505050;
}

.PrefixMenu .PrefixGroup h3
{
  background: initial;
  color: #fff;
}

.PrefixMenu .PrefixGroup h3:hover,
body.mediawiki h1, body.mediawiki h2, body.mediawiki h3, body.mediawiki h4, body.mediawiki h5, body.mediawiki h6
{
  color: #fff;
}

.attachedFiles,
.profilePage .primaryUserblock,
.discussionList .sectionFooter,
.block_prefs,
.Touch .xenOverlay .section,
.Touch .xenOverlay .sectionMain,
#taigachat_full .primaryContent,
hr,
.gbatemp_review_edit .sectionMain,
.xenOverlay.lightBox,
.attachment .boxModelFixer,
.attachment .thumbnail
{
  border-color: #505050;
  border-left-color: #505050;
}

.profilePage .primaryUserBlock .userStatus:after,
.profilePage .primaryUserBlock .userStatus:before
{
  border-color: #505050 transparent #505050 transparent;
  background-color: transparent;
}

.bbCodeQuote .quoteContainer,
.bbCodeSpoiler .spoilerContainer,
.attachedFiles .attachedFilesHeader
{
  background-color: #353535;
  border-top: 4px solid #505050;
  border-bottom: 4px solid #505050;
  border-right: 4px solid #505050;
}

.navPopup .PopupItemLinkActive:hover,
.breadcrumb .crust:hover a.crumb,
#redactor_modal_close
{
  background-color: #505050;
}

#loginBar .textCtrl,
.textCtrl
{
  border-color: #505050;
  background-color: #232323;
}

.profilePage .tabs,
.section.primaryUserBlock,
#loginBar #loginBarHandle,
.tabs
{
  box-shadow: none;
  -webkit-box-shadow: none;
  -moz-box-shadow: none;
}

.tabs
{
  border-bottom: 2px solid #505050;
}

.visTab:hover,
.prefix.prefixGreen,
strong.newIndicator,
#pros,
#cons,
body.mediawiki #primary_nav ul li.active a
{
  color: #c8c8c8 !important;
}

.prefix.prefixGreen:hover
{
  color: #fff;
}

#loginBar,
#loginBar #loginBarHandle,
#loginBar .ctrlUnit,
#loginBar form.eAuth .ctrlWrapper,
.PageNav .pageNavDesktop .currentPage,
.messageUserBlock div.avatarHolder,
.messageUserBlock,
.userBanner.gb21,
.userBanner.gb2,
.UserInfo .MsgsLikes,
.xenOverlay.memberCard .userInfo .userStats dl,
.blueHeaderCompact,
.bbCodeQuote,
.bbCodeQuote .attribution,
.bbCodeBlock .type,
.bbCodeBlock,
.PageNav a,
.category_review_score,
.xenOverlay a.close,
.postContent .likesSummary,
.postContent .likesSummary svg,
.attachedFiles .attachmentList,
a.callToAction span,
.xenOverlay .formOverlay .heading,
.xenOverlay.memberCard .userLinks a:hover,
.visitorTabs .visTab:hover,
a.OverlayTrigger:hover,
.Popup .PopupControl.PopupOpen,
.Popup.PopupContainerControl.PopupOpen,
#mobile_nav a:hover,
.xenOverlay .errorOverlay .heading,
.tagLine.muted,
.imageCollection,
.rateBlock,
.primaryContent.review.messageSimple,
.resourceListItem .resourceImage, .resourceListItem .resourceStats,
.resourceListItem,
.resourceListMain .blueHeader > span,
.categoryGrid .category.simple a,
#accountMenuXP,
.messageSimpleList,
#QuickSearch .searchBox.textCtrl,
.promoNews #promoNews-block
{
  color: #fff;
  border-color: #333;
  border-right-color: #333;
  border-left-color: #333;
  background-color: #333 !important;
  background: #333;
}

.visitorTabs .Popup .PopupControl.PopupOpen:hover,
.Popup.PopupContainerControl.PopupOpen:hover
{
  background-color: #505050 !important;
  background: #505050 !important;
}

.UserInfo .MsgsLikes
{
  background: #606060;
  border: 2px solid #303030;
  border-radius: 5px;
}

.horiz-line:after,
.balloon .arrow
{
  display: none;
}

.section.primaryUserBlock
{
  border-bottom: 2px solid #505050;
  border-bottom-color: #505050;
}

.profilePage .primaryUserBlock,
.profilePage .userStats dt,
.profilePage .userStats dl,
.profilePage .userStats dd,
.profilePage .tabs.mainTabs a
{
  border-color: #505050;
  background-color: #232323;
  background: #232323;
  color: #fff;
}

#portal_left_navigation,
.profilePage .messageInfo,
.profilePage .comment,
.messageSimple .comment,
.messageSimple .secondaryContent,
.messageSimple svg,
.PageNav .pageNavDesktop a:hover,
.PageNav .pageNavDesktop a,
.navPopup .listItem,
.xenOverlay .formOverlay .avatar img,
.xenOverlay .formOverlay .avatar .img,
.xenOverlay .formOverlay .avatarCropper,
.xenOverlay.memberCard .userLinks a
{
  color: #d9d9d9;
  border-color: #505050;
  background: #303030;
}

#gbatemp_portal_nav,
.breadcrumb,
.breadcrumb .crust,
.breadcrumb .crust a.crumb,
.breadcrumb .crust:last-child a.crumb,
.breadcrumb .crust:last-child,
.breadcrumb .jumpMenuTrigger
{
  color: #fff;
  border-color: #505050;
  background-color: #20405f;
}

body .muted,
body .muted a,
.pairsJustified dt,
.pairs dt,
.pairsInline dt,
.pairsRows dt,
.pairsColumns dt,
.pairsJustified dt,
.profilePage .messageInfo,
.blockLinksList a,
.blockLinksList label,
.PageNav .pageNavHeader,
.PageNav a,
.PageNav .scrollable,
.subForumsPopup .dt,
.explain,
.explain .CurrentStatus,
span.LikeText,
.searchResult .meta,
.event .content .description,
.event .content .DateTime,
.event .content .description em
{
  color: #d9d9d9;
}

.profilePage textarea,
input.button.primary,
.button,
.xenOverlay .sectionFooter .button,
.xenOverlay .sectionFooter .buttonContainer,
.button.primary
{
  background-color: #303030;
  background: #303030;
  color: #fff;
}

.profilePage textarea,
.profilePage .messageInfo,
input.button.primary,
.button
{
  border: 1px solid #505050;
  border-radius: 5px;
}

.profilePage a.avatar img
{
  border: 2px solid #505050;
  padding: 0.5em;
}

.xenForm .sectionHeader,
.xenForm .formHeader
{
  margin: 0;
  padding: 1em;
}

.profilePage .arrow
{
  display: none;
}

#news_list a,
.featured_item a,
#gbatemp_portal_nav a,
a:link,
a:visited,
#copyright,
.visitorTabs svg,
.sectionFooter a,
.secondaryContent a,
.profilePage .messageInfo a,
dl.sectionHeaders a,
li.sectionHeaders,
.UserInfo .ts2icon.MsgsLikesIcon,
.xenOverlay.memberCard .userLinks,
.messageUserBlock .UserInfo,
.messageUserBlock .extraUserInfo,
#QuickSearch .searchBox.textCtrl,
.blueHeaderSubtitle,
#commentsTitle,
.primaryContent a,
#review_main .blueHeader,
.review_subheader,
.attachedFiles .attachedFilesHeader,
span.prefixText,
.larger.textHeading,
.xenForm .sectionHeader,
.prefix.prefixPrimary,
.explain,
.textCtrl,
.textHeading,
.xenForm .sectionHeader,
.linkGroup a,
a.button,
.discussionListItem .noteRow,
.xenOverlay .formOverlay .textCtrl option,
.smilieList .smilieText,
span.Tooltip span + span,
.edit_help,
.ts2icon,
.xenOverlay .formOverlay a,
.resourceList .resourceNote
{
  color: #c8c8c8 !important;
}

#news_list li,
.portal_block .block_content,
.nodeList .node.level_2,
.nodeList .node.level_2:last-child,
#QuickSearch .searchBox.textCtrl,
.profilePostListItem,
.messageUserBlock,
.category_review + .category_review,
.navigationSideBar .subHeading,
.thread_create .xenForm,
.thread_reply .xenForm,
.conversation_add .xenForm,
.conversation_reply .xenForm,
.nodeList .categoryStrip,
.portal_block
{
  border-color: #505050 !important;
}

.messageUserBlock .arrow
{
  border-top-color: #505050;
}

.visitorTabs a:hover svg
{
  color: #fff;
}

#navigation,
#navigation:before,
#navigation:after
{
  background-color: #20405f;
}

#navigation
{
  top: 79px;
}

#navigation .pageContent
{
  background-color: #20405f;
}

.news_item h3
{
  background-color: initial;
}

#news_list .news_item.full,
.portal_block .block_content,
.review_intro,
.news_item
{
  background-color: #404040;
  color: #d9d9d9;
}

svg,
.news_data_time,
.primaryContent
{
  color: #d9d9d9;
}

.featured_item span
{
  background-color: #101010;
}

.review_title
{
  background-color: rgba(16, 16, 16, 0.8);
  color: #fff;
}

#review_list,
#news_list li:last-child
{
  border-color: #505050;
}

.tabs li a,
.tabs a
{
  border-bottom: 0px;
}
  
}
/*TempStyle Shadow v1.08 by Shadowfied*/
```


----------



## Shadow#1 (Feb 19, 2019)

I have uninstalled this theme yet its still exist i even cleared cache data for gbatemp HELP






Should be the white theme


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 7, 2019)

@Shadowfied any help?


----------



## Shadowfied (Mar 7, 2019)

Shadow#1 said:


> @Shadowfied any help?


It obviously hasn't been removed. Make sure it's removed from Stylus, or even remove Stylus. Not sure why you're asking me though.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 12, 2019)

Shadowfied said:


> It obviously hasn't been removed. Make sure it's removed from Stylus, or even remove Stylus.



still dont get it i even removed the styles plugin and its still active


----------



## Shadowfied (Mar 12, 2019)

Shadow#1 said:


> still dont get it i even removed the styles plugin and its still active


Are you sure you don't have both Stylish and Stylus installed and you're checking the wrong one?
Try removing the plugin altogether.


----------

